# stock tach in rally cluster



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

when i start the car the tach arm moves just barley then does nothing. any ideas? this gets the signle from the negitive side of the coil? seperate wire or does it tap in? what about wiring an aftermarket ach. just to negitive side of coil? thanks paul


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

they sell original tachs,,its easy to install,,,150.00


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

without searching all day who? ames? year one?


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

i will have to look at my reciept,caqnt remember if it was ames-paddock-performance years ?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Can you replace a clock with a tach?

I haven't bought my GTO yet but I see very few for sale with the tach and would like to replace the typical clock with a tach after purchase.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Koppster said:


> Can you replace a clock with a tach?
> 
> I haven't bought my GTO yet but I see very few for sale with the tach and would like to replace the typical clock with a tach after purchase.


I am currently in the process of nailing a 70 GTO and turning it into a Judge. The car I am looking at has a tach in the dash. I am looking to replace the tach with a reproduction clock and installing a hood tach. I thought about putting the working tach on ebay. I have not gotten the car yet, when I do or IF I do, if you're interested and the tach will work for you maybe we can work a deal?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Koppster said:


> Can you replace a clock with a tach?
> 
> I haven't bought my GTO yet but I see very few for sale with the tach and would like to replace the typical clock with a tach after purchase.


Yes, I took out my clock and slid in a tach, I had to wrap some black tape around the outside to get it to fit tight. But it almost looks like it's suppose to be there. :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can put a tach in like Rukee did, and only the purists will know it's not a rally cluster dash. Or, you could buy a rally cluster dash for some $$$ and spruce it up! You COULD put the hood tach on it, if it's a '67-up. Hood tach cars came with the standard clock-equipped dash.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks all, appreciate your patience with my novice questions!

Judge: Won't be able to say if I need a tach or not until next May/Jun 09.


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

Send it to the Tachman and let him rebuild it for you. He did mine and even converted it for use with electronic ignition. He is very knowledgeable and has great communication with customers.
Tachometer Repair Restoration for Antique Classic Cars Auto


----------

